# Any man who wish to become girl and willing to give magic a shot?



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

Some minor genetically modification easily done by transmutation.
Simply said your old body is used to reform the new female body using your own genetic but ditching that Y chromosome. If you have any genetic problem it will remain the same and if not nor will you because simply an X is used. And lots of other benefits.
Reregistering new identity (along with fingerprints) might be a problem.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

Why the fuck did you tag me here?


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Why the fuck did you tag me here?


Sorry but I thought you might be interested.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

Well uh, interesting topic, but I don't get it honestly.


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Well uh, interesting topic, but I don't get it honestly.


So I am going to use transmutation to induce a gender transformation which is pretty make a clone of yourself using the material of your old body, expect this time it is guided to be biologically balanced into a feminine female with XX instead of XY. However due to reforming, biosignatures are not even close to your old self, though that might be worked around.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh I get it.

Make a duplicate, but with the opposite sex, is that right?


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh I get it.
> 
> Make a duplicate, but with the opposite sex, is that right?


Yes, but the duplicate requires the origianl to be disintergretted and be used as parts.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh shit sign me up.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

I thought this was a spam bot.


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Oh shit sign me up.


Okay, we might need discuss some detail more privately. This will take a while to be properly developed to the point of able to bare a child, but becoming feminine in form and mind can be done rather early.
If something screw up, I will buy you a ps4/ xbox one or a mid-range gtx/ r9.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 6, 2016)

Yil said:


> Okay, we might need discuss some detail more privately. This will take a while to be properly developed to the point of able to bare a child, but.
> If something screw up, I will buy you a ps4/ xbox one or a mid-range gtx/ r9.



...boner intensifies for odd reasons...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2016)

Yil said:


> Sorry but I thought you might be interested.


You tagged the wrong EoF slut.


----------



## TheReturningVoid (Jun 6, 2016)

what


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

GIVE. ME.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Interesting idea! But it would be so much easier just to change the XY to XX while in the womb. Do you notice how men have well breasts, but really tiny ones and they're useless? Well the womb develops all humans as female in the womb! But if there is an Y chromosome present it will develop into a man!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2016)

But the Christian god is actually the devil


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

Bortz said:


> But the Christian god is actually the devil


Someones been doing some blog reading.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Bortz said:


> But the Christian god is actually the devil








Our savior


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Our savior


IS A BROKEN IMAGE

ALL HAIL THE BROKEN IMAGE


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> IS A BROKEN IMAGE
> 
> ALL HAIL THE BROKEN IMAGE


It's not broken??? Is it?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> It's not broken??? Is it?


it is 2 day


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> it is 2 day


I will fix it 2 day.

Fixed it 2 day.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

I would.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I would.


Man confirmed.


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> !





Bortz said:


> But the Christian god is actually the devil


Not all magic require worship of a god. Actually all of that brand are classified as witchcraft, no matter which god. Simply said, requesting a diety to do things for you is witchcraft. One who worship a evil god/ for evil purposes are warlock. Actually if you are a sorcerer your power would be on the same class as dr.strange of marvel comic. However, due to sorcery nature of manipulating mythical energy with the mind, it is forbidden even amongst witches.
And the devil is but one of the deities, and one to claim himself as the creator. But the creator would never bother with minor beings like ourselves. He might not strike in my lifetime, which give us about 100 years of preperation, but it will be very ugly when the devil strikes.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Yil said:


> Not all magic require worship of a god. Actually all of that brand are classified as witchcraft, no matter which god. Simply said, requesting a diety to do things for you is witchcraft. One who worship a evil god/ for evil purposes are warlock. Actually if you are a sorcerer your power would be on the same class as dr.strange of marvel comic. However, due to sorcery nature of manipulating mythical energy with the mind, it is forbidden even amongst witches.
> And the devil is but one of the deities, and one to claim himself as the creator. But the creator would never bother with minor beings like ourselves. He might not strike in my lifetime, which give us about 100 years of preperation, but it will be very ugly when the devil strikes.


Or god doesn't exist.


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I would.


Would you mind becoming some form of test subject once I am done with myself. It would take refinement to be able to work on say anyone, though I could try to convert subliminal into a more rapid alternative.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Yil said:


> Would you mind becoming some form of test subject once I am done with myself. It would take refinement to be able to work on say anyone, though I could try to convert subliminal into a more rapid alternative.


How are you going to do this? I got the principle and the steps but what technology are you going to use?


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Or god doesn't exist.


I assure in two hundred years we will be invaded by mythical beings leagues beyond our power. Imagine the weakest thing tanking a nuke without a scratch and there are millions of them.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Yil said:


> I assure in two hundred years we will be invaded by mythical beings leagues beyond our power. Imagine the weakest thing tanking a nuke without a scratch and there are millions of them.


You're insane.


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> How are you going to do this? I got the principle and the steps but what technology are you going to use?


Something that have not seen its better years thanks to Christianity.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Yil said:


> Something that have not seen its better years thanks to Christianity.


So you're going to do a satanic ritual to change genders? Seems cool!


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> You're insane.


The bible did say that with clear intention of claiming everyone's soul on earth when the christian deity strike the earth. And there have been some some reading of similar feedback.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luglige said:


> So you're going to do a satanic ritual to change genders? Seems cool!


No. I am going to strike him afterward. Not all magic require worship of a deity, especially not the devil.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Actually, I think maybe getting defensive. Even sorcerers cannot hope to survive in places infested with evil entities. But we will welcome them with everything we can throw at them. There better not be any casualty on our end.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Yil said:


> The bible did say that with clear intention of claiming everyone's soul on earth when the christian deity strike the earth. And there have been some some reading of similar feedback.


Actually yes. It does say this. But if you notice in Revelation 21:4 it says: "He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.” If you say that all material beings go to heaven notice this part: "*and death shall be no more*" if we were to go to heaven why would we need to have no death no more? And if read the bible A LOT you would know that god has a name xD


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Actually yes. It does say this. But if you notice in Revelation 21:4 it says: "He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.” If you say that all material beings go to heaven notice this part: "*and death shall be no more*" if we were to go to heaven why would we need to have no death no more? And if read the bible A LOT you would know that god has a name xD


Yahweh is the name of a Pagan god who also have a goddess wife, which means they are being not too much above us. And the idea of Messiah is also found in pre-Judaism religions. Death shall be no more means every living being get killed and the souls claimed by this deity, that this deity, presumably the devil, get empowered. There has been good evidence that with several thousand believers an imaginary god, or at the least the prayer of the believers, become true, which are above their normal capability.
You should also look into the chapters of the bible that are not included in the standard package.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

--removed-


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Man confirmed.


Sadly. I wish I was not.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

GIVE. NOW.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2016)

Why does every thread Yil make derail into a dispute about religion


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 6, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Why does every thread Yil make derail into a dispute about religion


Yeah, let's get back on topic. I'm on 11.0 without CN or FF (blame scalpers). Got OoT, VVVVVV and Citizens of Earth, but no hacked 3DS. CAN I DOWNGRADE? AT LEAST LEGIT CIAS?


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I'm a Jehovah's Witness (Oh god here comes the hate) and If you look closely pagans adopted the word 'Yahweh" forked from the word "YEHOVAH" the name of god adopted from Jews then branched from Christians. Then false Christianity twisted the and adopted other religions ideas of the trinity and twisted the idea of Jesus being god. Also gods name is here: Psalms 83:18 "That _men_ may know that thou, whose name alone _is_ JEHOVAH, _art_ the most high over all the earth."


Miracles such as healing, spliting the water, walking on water are but small task to a trained human, let along gods. Beside he was supposed to build the third temple before his death.
But in the end, I cannot even say I worship my higher self let alone any deities. That I am to travel the worlds than find oneness.
And how do you expect me to sit when someday everything on the earth, and possibly earth itself are to perish?


----------



## Yil (Jun 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Sadly. I wish I was not.


I am looking for companions to develop the full thing. However filling a man with femininity is much easier. That is, I can make you look like a girl, remove all the beard and other hair, have the shape of a girl though lack the actual organs. But when it comes to the actual transformation to a full woman, there will be some, if not lot of trials and errors to avoid problems as this a more of a cosumer product.
Further I am looking for partners so we can work things out faster or test subjects(if anything goes wrong I will pay for any loss).
Beyond that will be of personal matter, including trying to go against the impending apocalypse that will not happen in my lifetime.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

what did you smoke


----------



## Luglige (Jun 7, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> what did you smoke


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Yil (Jun 7, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> what did you smoke


Nothing. I do not drink, smoke or do drug. They are designed to give you false security, which are the exact opposite of what I am. And a portion of the insecurity is when I am slowly comsume by masculinity, which is why I seek to make a difference for all the men who intend to expell it from their body.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't you think you take things a little...TOO seriously?


----------



## Yil (Jun 7, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Don't you think you take things a little...TOO seriously?


Which means I am not on drugs. And yes, even average people like myself need to be serious. Things are not going to be pretty in the far future which I have died long since.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2016)

oh that's nice


----------



## Yil (Jun 7, 2016)

@Touko White @EarlAB I will pay for any tuition. If this turns out to be legit, you need to pay me back. If not, the risk is fully on my end.
However maybe I can start on my own.


----------



## Yil (Jun 9, 2016)

Already paid for a training for three and looking for the third beside @EarlAB. A circle of three sorceress. So many applications of magical engineering and of course becoming a girl without worshipping a goddess or some devil. However due to its more scientific nature it takes lots of trial and errors instead of strong belief and appleasing higher power.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

You know I posted here just to state my opinion and not to trying something !


----------



## Yil (Jun 9, 2016)

Touko White said:


> You know I posted here just to state my opinion and not to trying something !


Sorry.
However I think I have shared practically everything with @BuringDesire including proof of payment and now material, which seems legit. You can count on us to make a solution in some future, around 2 or 3 years. However we ourselves will become girls much sooner.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

I wish you luck !!
(ps reference with the spaced punctuation is from トウコ)


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 9, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I'm a Jehovah's Witness (Oh god here comes the hate) and If you look closely pagans adopted the word 'Yahweh" forked from the word "YEHOVAH" the name of god adopted from Jews then branched from Christians. Then false Christianity twisted the and adopted other religions ideas of the trinity and twisted the idea of Jesus being god. Also gods name is here: Psalms 83:18 "That _men_ may know that thou, whose name alone _is_ JEHOVAH, _art_ the most high over all the earth."


I love how people tell me what my bible says without knowing what my bible says........
but for real m8 careful.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 9, 2016)

What the heck????
What is this thread?


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 10, 2016)

Ricken said:


> What the heck????
> What is this thread?


ikr it started on a joke about changing DNA and remaking brains and then turned into a shit cannon XD


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> ikr it started on a joke about changing DNA and remaking brains and then turned into a shit cannon XD


Or maybe there are simply certain things you just don't see.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 10, 2016)

Yil said:


> Or maybe there are simply certain things you just don't see.


No I am 100% with you and I see how it is both connected and I understand how it was a flat out attack aimed at you.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 10, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I love how people tell me what my bible says without knowing what my bible says........
> but for real m8 careful.


Careful about what? I study a book xD


----------



## Pleng (Jun 10, 2016)

Yil said:


> Nothing. I do not drink, smoke or do drug. .



Maybe you should start


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

Pleng said:


> Maybe you should start


I would rather feel the fear and live on than that.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm not a man.


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

Still a third position open. Anyone?


Pleng said:


> Maybe you should start


Herbs are not make so idoits can drug themselves. Any medicine in themselves is poisonous and unprofessional/ unnecessary extra kill people sooner than anything, while the right amount solves the problem.
As for drinking, my body simply was not tolerant enough


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm not a man.


U R A BUEATIFAL PERSUN


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm not a man.


You are lucky to have that. However, there are many other applications than gender transmutation I can think of, which are too lewd to mention here and I might do that alone due to the context, however quite a few involve making biological child between girls.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2016)

Yil said:


> You are lucky to have that. However, there are many other applications than gender transmutation I can think of, which are too lewd to mention here and I might do that alone due to the context, however quite a few involve making biological child between girls.



I'm not a girl neither.


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm not a girl neither.


It is not impossible to let both fully develop while making your body more feminine.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2016)

Yil said:


> It is not impossible to let both fully develop while making your body more feminine.



I'm not going to.


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm not going to.


Triggering a regeneration into desired form is not impossible. In the context of gender transmutation, the old body must be reassembled to a new one and your genetic will be nearly identical or exactly the same.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2016)

Yil said:


> Triggering a regeneration into desired form is not impossible. In the context of gender transmutation, the old body must be reassembled to a new one and your genetic will be nearly identical or exactly the same.



I'm a genderless cat.


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm a genderless cat.


Sorry to ever bother you. However if something do strike, contact any of the three of us and again the third is yet to be chosen. The time we manage to make product such as mythical based water and air purification station and sell to second world countries(both utilizing phase transition which alter the frequency of their vibration so they are intangible to practically everything. and phase back to normal inside a new container. The substances collected are different. Air is likely multi threaded due to being a combination while only water is drained in a body such as a river. Do neither to something that does not need it, especially not organic beings), we will be too rich to ask for service charge.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Looking for some smart man with a feminine mind wanting to become a girl to be the third. You do not have to have any special talent or anything but to quote from Marvel comics: With great power, comes with great responsibilities.


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

@BurningDesire You are a terrible person and I hate you.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 10, 2016)

Yil said:


> @BurningDesire You are a terrible person and I hate you.


Wut? This came out of nowhere...


----------



## Yil (Jun 10, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Wut? This came out of nowhere...


I paid for @BurningDesire and he think of me as a troll then blocked me.
Maybe I should wiped out every single human before they can be used by the Christian deity and also clear the earth.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomeGamer said:


> Wut? This came out of nowhere...


Can you tell him to please read the two emails I forward him. My appreciations.


----------



## Yil (Jun 11, 2016)

Better destroy every human on earth than have us ruin the earth even further. At least we'd all be completely gone before the christian deity can make use of any of it. Humans don't really deserve to live on this planet and the pain will be over when everyone just perishes.


----------



## Yil (Jun 11, 2016)

By wiping out everyone, no deity would be able to be empowered from human believers ever again, however that including destroying the soul before it can move to anywhere. And of course myself included, as everything is to be automated, and I am to be the first to be in range. This also give other beings whose life is affected by humans negatively a chance of their own and perhaps they will do better than we ever could.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2016)

Yil said:


> So I am going to use transmutation to induce a gender transformation which is pretty make a clone of yourself using the material of your old body, expect this time it is guided to be biologically balanced into a feminine female with XX instead of XY. However due to reforming, biosignatures are not even close to your old self, though that might be worked around.


Confirmed working


Spoiler


----------



## Yil (Jun 11, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Confirmed working
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am serious here. However most religions, including Theist Satanism, will go against the use of sorcery as it void the point of deities. Organic beings are more complicated than modern biology know of, including a energetic structure capable of processing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> Confirmed working
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Further that would be wizardary.


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Yil said:


> Sorry.
> However I think I have shared practically everything with @BuringDesire including proof of payment and now material, *which seems legit*. You can count on us to make a solution in some future, around 2 or 3 years. However we ourselves will become girls much sooner.


Hmmm.... So you didn't know if it'd be legit or not. Seems to imply that you've never seen it work before. If so, doesn't that mean that you looked up how to become a girl and randomly bought into the first thing you found?

Oh and of course, if you have seen it work, please show proof along with a detailed explanation of how to do said procedure. I doubt you will tho. If you feel it's too _dangerous_ to share cuz it's incomplete or some shit like that, just pm it to me.

Ugh... Idk why I'm even taking this seriously.... Must be the lack of sleep -.-


----------



## Yil (Jun 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> Hmmm.... So you didn't know if it'd be legit or not. Seems to imply that you've never seen it work before. If so, doesn't that mean that you looked up how to become a girl and randomly bought into the first thing you found?
> 
> Oh and of course, if you have seen it work, please show proof along with a detailed explanation of how to do said procedure. I doubt you will tho. If you feel it's too _dangerous_ to share cuz it's incomplete or some shit like that, just pm it to me.
> 
> Ugh... Idk why I'm even taking this seriously.... Must be the lack of sleep -.-


The procedure is, which I almost succeed but was forced out of the experience. The course itself is not one of much proofing, but my current experience suggest this is the training I am looking for.


----------



## Yil (Jun 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> Hmmm.... So you didn't know if it'd be legit or not. Seems to imply that you've never seen it work before. If so, doesn't that mean that you looked up how to become a girl and randomly bought into the first thing you found?
> 
> Oh and of course, if you have seen it work, please show proof along with a detailed explanation of how to do said procedure. I doubt you will tho. If you feel it's too _dangerous_ to share cuz it's incomplete or some shit like that, just pm it to me.
> 
> Ugh... Idk why I'm even taking this seriously.... Must be the lack of sleep -.-


I have attempt the way of witchcraft which does not work too well. That was almost two years ago and I started with what is to be classified as sorcery, but only to overlook and try to have a goddess do the work for me. At one time I almost become a Satanist and hope the devil can solve that for me until I realize how Satanist and Christians are nearly identical and one could be another in disguise, and that they are both responsible for whatever Churches did in medieval ages. And the last time a skilled witch rejected my own spell as of content (there is something further than girl I seek but that was too private, and I have come to doubt if the further step was necessary), I turned to sorcery, and it turns out to be something very similar to what I start with.
In order for any of the physical manipulation to happen while you yourself stay conscious, you must achieve astral projection. Once there, having experience with chi manipulation will allow you to start manipulating your body, almost able to remodel it. However, that can only reach the level to fill yourself with femininity. But with some skill on more microscopic matter, once at that state, you will need to modify your own genetic to replace that pathetic Y with your own X, which with that you can force your entire body into a rapid withering/ regeneration state, or simply said tearing your body apart and piece it back together, so it ultimately change into the shape of the girl you always wanted to be. It is very dangerous as any interruption can send your astral body back to your half way transformed physical body, so you have to do this somewhere quite.
An alternative is to modify your body to be more responsive to energy manipulation, giving yourself shape-shifting, but that is another whole thing on its own, and something I would not start to look at just yet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> Confirmed working
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Magic circles are to help guide the energy in a more directed manner. However as sorcery does not need alchemy or runes alike, pray to a god or even channel from the surrendering for this matter, this can be done as efficiently without the physical drawing, as you are directing your own energy. For trainees like me, a taiji is rather good as it help one sort out their internal balance, and perhaps enough to shift the balance as the one with Yin and a small circle of Yang is desirable to become a feminine boy, but more on into a girl for other matters. Preparation is also considerably longer.
However astral manipulation is much more advanced than this as you can mess with your physical body like a clay doll, though require much more skill, and a bit on the risky side.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 11, 2016)

This is a Clusterfuck. but i'm interrested


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2016)

no.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm reading through this and, wtf?


----------



## Yil (Jun 11, 2016)

I sudden find my last mental block was torn part. @BurningDesire
There are ways to destroy all bodies and the soul in one process and all it requires is a spark. Once then, it will seek out any other human within a wide range and it stops burning once every human within the range completely perish. This way, no deity can ever make use of us, effectively voiding their power. I shall be the spark and first to perish, but not before every other I can wipe out in the process. Most importantly, it will destroy the entirety so there is no afterlife.


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Yil said:


> I sudden find my last mental block was torn part. @BurningDesire
> There are ways to destroy all bodies and the soul in one process and all it requires is a spark. Once then, it will seek out any other human within a wide range and it stops burning once every human within the range completely perish. This way, no deity can ever make use of us, effectively voiding their power. I shall be the spark and first to perish, but not before every other I can wipe out in the process. Most importantly, it will destroy the entirety so there is no afterlife.


Translation: I'm going to kill everyone in the world, but don't worry. If I make this sacrifice, no religion will have followers so it's all good right?

Like the sorcery shit was bad enough, but now you're homicidal?


----------



## Yil (Jun 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> Translation: I'm going to kill everyone in the world, but don't worry. If I make this sacrifice, no religion will have followers so it's all good right?
> 
> Like the sorcery shit was bad enough, but now you're homicidal?


Omnicidal. Sorcery can be used for many reasons, good or ill. I am simply trying to do something I tried to hold back not doing but now can be efficiently and effectively with sorcery, while restoring natural order. Anyone can start it, it's like burning a stick and throwing it right next to a wood. I am justifying it by killing myself first (and due to the soul perishes as well, no afterlife for anyone)
Other species on earth will have a chance and the deities won't bother with earth for a long while, possibly perishing in the process due to lack of belief. However if I can do that so can I blow up the earth but I made the choice of only wiping humans clean off while the earth may have its former beauty.


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)

Yil said:


> Omnicidal. Sorcery can be used for many reasons, good or ill. I am simply trying to do something I tried to hold back not doing but now can be efficiently and effectively with sorcery, while restoring natural order. Anyone can start it, it's like burning a stick and throwing it right next to a wood. I am justifying it by killing myself first (and due to the soul perishes as well, no afterlife for anyone)
> Other species on earth will have a chance and the deities won't bother with earth for a long while, possibly perishing in the process due to lack of belief. However if I can do that so can I blow up the earth but I made the choice of only wiping humans clean off while the earth may have its former beauty.


Well if you're going to do it, can you get it done before Friday? I have finals then and I really don't want to take it...


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 12, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm a genderless cat.


I thought you were an attack helicopter........


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I thought you were an attack helicopter........


I sexually Identify as an Attack Helicopter. Ever since I was a boy I dreamed of soaring over the oilfields dropping hot sticky loads on disgusting foreigners. People say to me that a person being a helicopter is Impossible and I’m fucking retarded but I don’t care, I’m beautiful. I’m having a plastic surgeon install rotary blades, 30 mm cannons and AMG-114 Hellfire missiles on my body. From now on I want you guys to call me “Apache” and respect my right to kill from above and kill needlessly. If you can’t accept me you’re a heliphobe and need to check your vehicle privilege. Thank you for being so understanding.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 12, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I thought you were an attack helicopter........



Don't make me whack you with my staff!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Don't make me whack you with my staff!


"Staff" he he


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> "Staff" he he


Anyone that played saint's row knew what he meant.


----------



## Darklordofdoom (Aug 23, 2017)

Can I get in on this? or is this forum dead already?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2017)

Holy necrobump.

Now that leads to another question: how would tempers be as magical girls?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2017)

Darklordofdoom said:


> Can I get in on this? or is this forum dead already?


nice dupe you got there


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> nice dupe you got there


Who that? o.o


----------



## Touko White (Aug 23, 2017)

Lmao Yil was a fucking madman idiot.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 23, 2017)

holy fuck what is this thread lmao

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fucking gold


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

When Yil was retarded... must not laugh...
Honestly, I miss these dumb threads


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 23, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> When Yil was retarded... must not laugh...
> Honestly, I miss these dumb threads


wait did he change or something, still seemed the same last time I saw him.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> wait did he change or something, still seemed the same last time I saw him.


He stopped posting stuff like this lately and is now normal.. i think?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 23, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> When Yil was retarded... must not laugh...
> Honestly, I miss these dumb threads


lol is yil even alive


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 23, 2017)

Dunno, let's tag him

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Yil


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 23, 2017)

Toka Koka


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 23, 2017)

I wanna be a gril


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I wanna be a gril


Why would you want that? Please don't say boobs xD


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 23, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Why would you want that? Please don't say boobs xD


Because I have some lesbian friends


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Because I have some lesbian friends


Well that was an unexpected twist. You go gurl :-P


----------



## Yil (Aug 24, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> Dunno, let's tag him
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @Yil


Things going better than expected. Then I will find a way to transform everyone, and all men will disappear.
As long as someone has a pp they are bound to stupidity, aggression, easy-to-manipulate and ultimately inferiority.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

Yil said:


> Things going better than expected. Then I will find a way to transform everyone, and all men will disappear.
> As long as someone has a pp they are bound to stupidity, aggression, easy-to-manipulate and ultimately inferiority.


Well sucks to have a peepee then.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Well sucks to have a peepee then.


Especially in pokemon!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

While I'm drunk, reading this thread. Make me become a magical catgirl.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)

sorry I'm late


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2017)

Yil said:


> Things going better than expected. Then I will find a way to transform everyone, and all men will disappear.
> As long as someone has a pp they are bound to stupidity, aggression, easy-to-manipulate and ultimately inferiority.


I can be aggressive if you want


----------



## Touko White (Aug 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> sorry I'm late
> View attachment 96756


this is from like a year ago lmao


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)

Touko White said:


> this is from like a year ago lmao


it doesn't matter


----------



## Lia (Aug 24, 2017)

What if Yil is the only one making sense here but we're too dumb to understand his reasoning?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 24, 2017)

Lia said:


> What if Yil is the only one making sense here but we're too dumb to understand his reasoning?


no


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2017)

Lia said:


> What if Yil is the only one making sense here but we're too dumb to understand his reasoning?



Just no.


----------



## Lia (Aug 24, 2017)

lmao


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)

Lia said:


> What if Yil is the only one making sense here but we're too dumb to understand his reasoning?


inb4 Yil says "finally someone gets it"


----------



## Touko White (Aug 24, 2017)

skip to 0:55


----------



## Lia (Aug 24, 2017)

Touko White said:


> skip to 0:55



why didn't you just include the timestamp in the link


----------



## Touko White (Aug 24, 2017)

Lia said:


> why didn't you just include the timestamp in the link


dunno


----------



## Yil (Aug 24, 2017)

Lia said:


> lmao


Egg cells have all the parts needed to fuse into a fertalized egg and experiments suggest it can happen with some artificial trigger, and XX is superior to XY as XX can potentially surpress a non dominant genetical problem while it's bound to full effect on male. Male are more commonly frustrated by lust, and in turn more easily swayed by anger and promise of sex. Women are just as smart and any lacking in physical strength can be overcome with skill and tools (which human uses to reach the top of food chain and secure chance of building civilization).
Of course this has a good chance of causing a massive war with many different factions, especially those who encourage male supremecy.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)

Yil said:


> Egg cells have all the parts needed to fuse into a fertalized egg and experiments suggest it can happen with some artificial trigger, and XX is superior to XY as XX can potentially surpress a non dominant genetical problem while it's bound to full effect on male. Male are more commonly frustrated by lust, and in turn more easily swayed by anger and promise of sex. Women are just as smart and any lacking in physical strength can be overcome with skill and tools (which human uses to reach the top of food chain and secure chance of building civilization).
> Of course this has a good chance of causing a massive war with many different factions, especially those who encourage male supremecy.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 24, 2017)

Who felt the need to bump this monstrosity? I wanna fucking know!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Who felt the need to bump this monstrosity? I wanna fucking know!


I dunno but if it's about becoming magical catgirls I'm up to it.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I dunno but if it's about becoming magical catgirls I'm up to it.


But he said using transmutation. We all know how that goes


----------



## Darklordofdoom (Aug 25, 2017)

No, For real, Make me into a magical girl! come on, what are you waiting for? Just DO IT!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2017)

Darklordofdoom said:


> No, For real, Make me into a magical girl! come on, what are you waiting for? Just DO IT!


Why did you create an account just to do this? You have literally wasted your time


----------



## Darklordofdoom (Aug 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why did you create an account just to do this? You have literally wasted your time


 Well if Yil Can do it then I'd like to see it done to me! if not then he/she is just a troll having a bit of fun at others expense.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 25, 2017)

Darklordofdoom said:


> No, For real, Make me into a magical girl! come on, what are you waiting for? Just DO IT!





Dionicio3 said:


> Why did you create an account just to do this? You have literally wasted your time





Darklordofdoom said:


> Well if Yil Can do it then I'd like to see it done to me! if not then he/she is just a troll having a bit of fun at others expense.


I'm screencapping this


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 25, 2017)

You see what you guys are doing? This is sick, and it needs to be stopped!


----------



## Touko White (Aug 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I'm screencapping this


lmao


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2017)

Darklordofdoom said:


> Well if Yil Can do it then I'd like to see it done to me! if not then he/she is just a troll having a bit of fun at others expense.


This is stupid


----------



## Chary (Aug 27, 2017)

Yil is still around?! Yay!

_Grabs popcorn_


----------



## Chanjo (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> becoming some form of test subject once I am done with myself.



Sounds interesting. Would like to learn more.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Chanjo said:


> Sounds interesting. Would like to learn more.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 13, 2017)

wtf


----------



## Yil (Sep 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> wtf


Using magic to turn myself into a girl. Then I am going to spread it to the rest of the world after I figure out how to reproduce by scissoring. Egg cells can fuse under lab conditions, and I just need to figure out how to replicate that into body system, how to make female eject egg cells during sex, also need to mark each cell with easily switchable polarity to prevent self impregnation.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> Using magic to turn myself into a girl. Then I am going to spread it to the rest of the world after I figure out how to reproduce by scissoring. Egg cells can fuse under lab conditions, and I just need to figure out how to replicate that into body system, how to make female eject egg cells during sex, also need to mark each cell with easily switchable polarity to prevent self impregnation.


get out now


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 13, 2017)

Do you have scientific evidence supporting that? _No_, then stfu, it is bullshit


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> Using magic to turn myself into a girl. Then I am going to spread it to the rest of the world after I figure out how to reproduce by scissoring.


wait.
let's say you accomplish to do the first part. you want to force everyone on the world to become a girl and a lesbian?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)

*What you need*
1. A voice. 2. Belief.

*The Spell*
Say _Make me a Neko to frolick and play with a (color of tail) tail and (color of ears) ears. I want my tail to be (lenght of tail) long and want it to be (fluffiness)._

Repeat this spell 4 times every day until it works. You can say it anywhere anytime, it doesn't matter. Read carefully and clearly, you can whisper it, but make it clear.

Spell is taken from _Nekoraaa_ on 43 things, she as well as many others claim _Make me a Neko to frolick and play with a (color of tail) tail and (color of ears) ears. I want my tail to be (lenght of tail) long and want it to be (fluffiness)._

Repeat this spell 4 times every day until it works. You can say it anywhere anytime, it doesn't matter. Read carefully and clearly, you can whisper it, but make it clear.

Spell is taken from _Nekoraaa_ on 43 things, she as well as many others claim it works



*Notes*
- Spell works in 6 days - Ears and tail appear when: - You're emberassed - You're mega excited - You want them to appear - BELIVE!!!



*Side Effects*
- Crave to eat milk or fish - Subconsciously meowing - Subconsciously purring when feeling comfortable - Good balance - Being able to climb up very high altitudes - Landing on your feet when falling either from high or low altitudes - Subconsciously scrathing everything soft and fluffy.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *What you need*
> 1. A voice. 2. Belief.
> 
> *The Spell*
> ...


meat?


----------



## Yil (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *What you need*
> 1. A voice. 2. Belief.
> 
> *The Spell*
> ...


Nope, not witchcraft. And accomplishing what I was trying to do require lots of engineering. First of all a proper mathematical physics model to explain magic, then apply genetic, chemistry and biology engineering using unconventional methods, with some classical engineering and material engineering. That plus spirituality, magic and alchemy.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> Nope, not witchcraft. And accomplishing what I was trying to do require lots of engineering. First of all a proper mathematical physics model to explain magic, then apply genetic, chemistry and biology engineering using unconventional methods, with some classical engineering and material engineering. That plus spirituality, magic and alchemy.


>basically says magic is some scientific shit


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)

So my wish to become a magical catgirl was lie


----------



## Yil (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> So my wish to become a magical catgirl was lie


I think it's just me. I am incompatible with Witchcraft due to my terrible personality.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> I think it's just me. I am incompatible with Witchcraft due to my terrible personality.


I think it's your retardedness that doesn't let you use it.


----------



## Yil (Sep 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I think it's your retardedness that doesn't let you use it.


And your point is? Retardness is also part of personality.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> And your point is? Retardness is also part of personality.


lad... this is no simple retardation. you belong in a mental asylum.


----------



## Yil (Sep 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> lad... this is no simple retardation. you belong in a mental asylum.


So? I have been receiving that a lot and considering it myself.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> So? I have been receiving that a lot and considering it myself.


fucking sign yourself up asap.


----------



## Yil (Sep 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> fucking sign yourself up asap.


I don't think my case is severe enough that they will provide free food and room for me. Besides I will either get my ass handed or kill someone.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> I don't think my case is severe enough that they will provide free food and room for me. Besides I will either get my ass handed or kill someone.


I don't care what you do, but you have to get separated from civilisation as fast as possible... either in a prison or a mental asylum.


----------



## Yil (Sep 13, 2017)

Trying to create futa would be far easier than by scissoring, but that kind of defeat the point.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Yil said:


> Trying to create futa would be far easier than by scissoring, but that kind of defeat the point.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 13, 2017)

What about me? I'm gay. I don't want to change sex


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> What about me? I'm gay. I don't want to change sex


Yil will cut it off.


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm gonna kill you Yil


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Yil will cut it off.





Enryx25 said:


> I'm gonna kill you Yil


Don't forget, he wants to turn everyone into a female in the world by magic. One day you'll be sitting in your chair, reading/playing/whatever, and you suddenly just turn into a girl with the rest of the males.
If that happens, my first thing will be to shout _YIIIIIIIIIIIIIL!!_ angrily out of nowhere.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 98643


100% pure waifu


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> 100% pure waifu


We should all become catgirls.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 98643


Omg I just want to hug her. <3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> We should all become catgirls.


yes


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> We should all become catgirls.


We should also become catbois (transformation based on original gender).


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> We should also become catbois (transformation based on original gender).


I'm fine with catbois too.

As long as they're allowed to wear catgrils clothes :3


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 13, 2017)

Being a gril would be cool


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm fine with catbois too.
> 
> As long as they're allowed to wear catgrils clothes :3


Of course, crossdressing is allowed, but not obligatory.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@VinsCool also, that image is some pure Ctrl + V-material, if you know what I mean. :-3


----------



## drenal (Sep 13, 2017)

Turn me into a magical catgirl ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 98652


Omg I'm melting.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 14, 2017)

That would totally suck for a lot of people. Mainly, people who like to wear Speedo's. And I guess people who like their benis, other people's benis, or benis in general.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 14, 2017)

You do realize some of us would try to revert back to males, If you could find a way to magically turn people into females, then others could do the opposite just not force it on you.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> You do realize some of us would try to revert back to males, If you could find a way to magically turn people into females, then others could do the opposite just not force it on you.


I wouldn't mind being female, tbh.


----------



## drenal (Sep 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *What you need*
> 1. A voice. 2. Belief.
> 
> *The Spell*
> ...


I'm already a fire cat, do I have to become a neko?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm already a fire cat, do I have to become a neko?


Yes.


----------



## drenal (Sep 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yes.


but...


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> but...


Yes.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yes.


Yes.


----------



## drenal (Sep 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yes.


but I don't want four ears and two tails


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> but I don't want four ears and two tails


Two tails? Wtf are youtalking about?
Cats only have one.... oh you mean your penis... haha funny


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Two tails? Wtf are youtalking about?
> Cats only have one.... oh you mean your penis... haha funny


What would you know, you don't have one ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Two tails? Wtf are youtalking about?
> Cats only have one.... oh you mean your penis... haha funny


Two tails = more fun 
more fun = more girlfriends
more girlfriends = harem
harem = even more fun


----------



## drenal (Sep 16, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Two tails = more fun
> more fun = more girlfriends
> more girlfriends = harem
> harem = even more fun


oh boy ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 16, 2017)

what


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 16, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> what


^ this thread summed up in one word.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> ^ this thread summed up in one word.


Is it gay if a girl watches?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Is it gay if a girl watches?


What


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> What


Thread in one word


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2017)

in-fucking-deed @jimmyj


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2017)

Touko White said:


> in-fucking-deed @jimmyj


tfw you crack a joke, but no one notices, but then someone cracks your joke and gets all the credit. _;o;_


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> tfw you crack a joke, but no one notices, but then someone cracks your joke and gets all the credit. _;o;_


But I liked your joke


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> tfw you crack a joke, but no one notices, but then someone cracks your joke and gets all the credit. _;o;_


what


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 17, 2017)

Touko White said:


> what


Tomorrow I go back to school. T3ll me a joke plz


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Tomorrow I go back to school. T3ll me a joke plz


school is a joke in itself


----------



## Iwannabeagirl (Jan 26, 2018)

Ooh I wanna try

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Being a gir I mean


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 26, 2018)

Iwannabeagirl said:


> Ooh I wanna try
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Being a gir I mean


Sooôo your zeroth post is a necrobump huh?


----------



## drenal (Jan 26, 2018)

Iwannabeagirl said:


> Ooh I wanna try
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Being a gir I mean


this should've stayed dead


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2018)

Remember when Yil tagged me in the OP almost 2 years ago?

I'm still not a magical catgirl


----------



## drenal (Jan 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Remember when Yil tagged me in the OP almost 2 years ago?
> 
> I'm still not a magical catgirl


guess that means magic isn't real


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2018)

drenal said:


> guess that means magic isn't real


I'm so sad. You have no idea how I prayed so hard


----------



## drenal (Jan 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'm so sad. You have no idea how I prayed so hard


it's ok, humanity will eventually come up with a way to turn people into magical catgirls


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2018)

drenal said:


> it's ok, humanity will eventually come up with a way to turn people into magical catgirls


Fuck cancer researches, this is where we find the future.


----------



## drenal (Jan 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Fuck cancer researches, this is where we find the future.


So magical catgirls > a cure for cancer? Seems like your priorities are in the right place


----------



## Ricken (Jan 27, 2018)

Ricken said:


> What the heck????
> What is this thread?


Oh my god it's a thread that I posted in back in '16 and that amazes me
There's so many people here too, that used to frequent the temp and now they're just kinda gone
Almost feels eerie...


----------



## Yil (Jan 28, 2018)

drenal said:


> So magical catgirls > a cure for cancer? Seems like your priorities are in the right place


Quite literally. We simply don't have the proper tech to control cancerous growth to first get what we want and second stop once it reaches there. At least for a good number of mammals, human cells are perfectly capable of creating a similar structure without modifying cellular makeup. Ideally once the cell is that of a female, nothing is stopping one growing a cat ear while genetics replacing human.
Then of course there is the part of replacing the Y chromosome with the copy X which shouldn't cause any form of genetical problem considering they would be expressed as a male anyway.
But then my depression has halted once more, and I need a more mathematical explanation anyway to fit current research. Then there is the amount of data that is way out of a supercomputers capacity. Or I simply need to go deeper into mysticism, and thankfully I am quite insane already.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 28, 2018)

Yil said:


> and thankfully I am quite insane already.


It leads to come pretty fun reads at the least.


----------



## Giodude (Jan 28, 2018)

All I can do is hope that this is a joke on some level.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 28, 2018)

Is this a trap thread?


----------



## Yil (Jan 28, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Is this a trap thread?


No trap. If this comes to fruitition, the most likely outcome is no male being born in the future and no longer holding any significance reproductively, which is their only purpose.


----------



## Giodude (Jan 29, 2018)

Yil said:


> No trap. If this comes to fruitition, the most likely outcome is no male being born in the future and no longer holding any significance reproductively, which is their only purpose.


"trap
A man who dresses like a woman and is somewhat feminine in appearance. Could almost be mistaken for a woman until you are in the bedroom with one. Watch out for these types, they are usually afraid to get intimate because you might discover their little 'secret', but sooner or later you find out the truth!
Fap Fap Fap IT's a trap! 
FAP FAP FAP , MICHAEL IS A TRAP!"


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2018)

I'd clone myself into a catgirl, then transfer my memory, and finally donate my old self for science.


----------



## Yil (Jan 29, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'd clone myself into a catgirl, then transfer my memory, and finally donate my old self for science.


You need to donate yourself to science before that could happen. Besides I think it's probably easier to force your cells to combine into cat features (which is the reason mysticism is involved, more or less taking advantage of your regenerative system) than injecting pieces of cats' DNA while remaining human.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2018)

Yil said:


> You need to donate yourself to science before that could happen. Besides I think it's probably easier to force your cells to combine into cat features (which is the reason mysticism is involved, more or less taking advantage of your regenerative system) than injecting pieces of cats' DNA while remaining human.


Haven't thought of this.

So where do I sign the contract?


----------



## Yil (Jan 29, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Haven't thought of this.
> 
> So where do I sign the contract?


Any company that offer cloning. Minimal genetical manipulation is required.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2018)

Yil said:


> Any company that offer cloning. Minimal genetical manipulation is required.


Very interesting.


----------



## Yil (Jan 29, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Very interesting.


Well, having two identical X won't unveal any genetical flaw that's no already present in your current body, so there is no fear of that.
Bu the cat ear, claws, night vision, fur, tail and superior jumping ability will have to wait.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Very interesting.


Apparently, you want to look like this


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Apparently, you want to look like this
> snip


Nah I had something like this in mind.


----------



## Yil (Jan 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Apparently, you want to look like this


No, if I want that I would have done the surgery already. I want to be pregnant with a cute daughter.


----------



## Daylen (Mar 4, 2018)

Yil said:


> Some minor genetically modification easily done by transmutation.
> Simply said your old body is used to reform the new female body using your own genetic but ditching that Y chromosome. If you have any genetic problem it will remain the same and if not nor will you because simply an X is used. And lots of other benefits.
> Reregistering new identity (along with fingerprints) might be a problem.


I want to become a female


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Daylen said:


> I want to become a female


Why did you create a new account just to bump this thread?


----------



## Daylen (Mar 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why did you create a new account just to bump this thread?


I didn't create a new  account this is my first time on this website


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Daylen said:


> I didn't create a new  account this is my first time on this website


That's creating a new account


----------



## Daylen (Mar 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's creating a new account


When have I been on this website what was my original account


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Daylen said:


> When have I been on this website what was my original account


*facepalm*


----------



## Daylen (Mar 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> *facepalm*


I don't understand


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 4, 2018)

Daylen said:


> I don't understand


I was never saying you had an account before this, but now I think you do


----------



## Daylen (Mar 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I was never saying you had an account before this, but now I think you do


Ok what were you trying to say than


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Daylen said:


> I don't understand


No one is saying you made a duplicate account. They're saying you took the time to make an account (at all) just to bump this old thread.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 4, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> No one is saying you made a duplicate account. They're saying you took the time to make an account (at all) just to bump this old thread.


This^


----------



## Daylen (Mar 4, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> No one is saying you made a duplicate account. They're saying you took the time to make an account (at all) just to bump this old thread.


Oooh srry

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Daylen said:


> Oooh srry


So did it never happened then


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyway, welcome to gbatemp


----------



## Daylen (Mar 4, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Anyway, welcome to gbatemp


Thank

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Daylen said:


> Thank


I really wanted to be a girl though


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 4, 2018)

Daylen said:


> Thank
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


welcome to gbatemp, enjoy the homebrew scenes, drama, political shitfests, events, etc.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2018)

Daylen said:


> Thank
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


fucking furry


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> fucking furry


*trap


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> *trap


seems like you havent checked his avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2018)

This thread again uh.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This thread again uh.


admit it, you want to be a catgirl


----------



## Chary (Mar 5, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This thread again uh.


Yil threads never die.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> admit it, you want to be a catgirl


n-n-never!


----------



## Daylen (Mar 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> fucking furry


Shut up you fucking asshole I'm a werewolf you fucking idiot not some low life furry fuck


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Daylen said:


> Shut up you fucking asshole I'm a werewolf you fucking idiot not some low life furry fuck


If you can’t handle that you should leave GBATemp


----------



## Daylen (Mar 5, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> If you can’t handle that you should leave GBATemp


Ok


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2018)

Daylen said:


> Shut up you fucking asshole I'm a werewolf you fucking idiot not some low life furry fuck





Daylen said:


> Ok


oh sweety, dont deny who you are


----------



## Yil (Mar 5, 2018)

The proper definition of a furry is a sapient anamorphic humanoid. Werewolf definitely qualify, it's simply not for sexual intercourse. Speaking of which Canadian supreme court just legalize bestial, which is a disgrace to nature. What the f***, Canada?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2018)

Yil said:


> The proper definition of a furry is a sapient anamorphic humanoid. Werewolf definitely qualify, it's simply not for sexual intercourse. Speaking of which Canadian supreme court just legalize bestial, which is a disgrace to nature. What the f***, Canada?


wtf are you talking about about canadian?


----------



## Yil (Mar 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wtf are you talking about about canadian?


You cannot just fuck random animals. Huge risk of infection, non-mutual affection, incompatible physiology and that you are taking advantage of a less intelligent species. But Canada just have it legalized. Of course this is pretty old news, but wtf?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wtf are you talking about about canadian?


just checked out, it's not legal
but it's not illegal either

sexual relation that doesnt involves both penis and vagina isnt illegal but not legal either, it's a loophole
That might be fixed soon i hope


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Someone help me. I can't find the "unfollow thread" button!


----------



## Yil (Mar 5, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Someone help me. I can't find the "unfollow thread" button!


It's called "Unwatch Thread".


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 5, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Someone help me. I can't find the "unfollow thread" button!


Here you go:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/any-man...ing-to-give-magic-a-shot.429813/watch-confirm


----------



## drenal (Mar 5, 2018)

Daylen said:


> Shut up you fucking asshole I'm a werewolf you fucking idiot not some low life furry fuck


Damn son, take a chill pill


----------



## Giodude (Mar 5, 2018)

I do need to tell you personally that if you aren't under the age of 10 and have a legitimate interest in this thread, you need to find genuine help. This isn't discriminating or shaming that is the best way I can put it.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 5, 2018)

Giodude said:


> I do need to tell you personally that if you aren't under the age of 10 and have a legitimate interest in this thread, you need to find genuine help. This isn't discriminating or shaming that is the best way I can put it.


I hope it's fine if I'm just interested in the drama.


----------



## APartOfMe (Mar 6, 2018)

At first I thought, "wtf is this thread?" But than I saw that you was the op, and everything made sense


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2018)

Get in the van


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


Mr Latte once again proving he's not a creepy bastard lol.


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 2, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Mr Latte once again proving he's not a creepy bastard lol.



No, not at all. He is a legit 100% normal person...

Nothing weird here, move on


----------



## grey72 (Sep 2, 2018)

'TIS THE SEASON TO NECROBUMP BABYYYYY!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 3, 2018)

Yil, our savior! Why have your forsaken us!?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yil, our savior! Why have your forsaken us!?


Only disappointments


----------



## Yun_kun (Dec 25, 2018)

I'd like to try if possible


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 25, 2018)

The bumping of this thread is the perfect Christmas present.
*grabs popcorn*


----------



## grey72 (Dec 25, 2018)

My mouth is watering and my pants are tightening
The Christmas spirit is in full force


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 25, 2018)

grey72 said:


> My mouth is watering and my pants are tightening
> The Christmas spirit is in full force


It would be the other way around if magic were real


----------



## grey72 (Dec 25, 2018)

Is it me or are all the mods getting a LOT more likeable and lenient these past few days?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 25, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Is it me or are all the mods getting a LOT more likeable and lenient these past few days?


The mods on here have always been cool. This is a gaming forum after all.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Dec 25, 2018)

Im already a girl, but I do have a request. I would like to be turned into a cat for 24 hours. I would like to better understand my feline companions and be one with them.


----------



## grey72 (Dec 25, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Im already a girl, but I do have a request. I would like to be turned into a cat for 24 hours. I would like to better understand my feline companions and be one with them.


Me too, but just to fuck around as a cat


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2018)

Make me become a catgirl, it's not too hard, isn't it?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Mr Latte once again proving he's not a creepy bastard lol.


*pulls pants down*


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 26, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Make me become a catgirl, it's not too hard, isn't it?


It's pretty simple with the right surgeon


----------



## antiNT (Dec 26, 2018)

Be you, be proud of you, because you can be do... What you want to do.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 26, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> It's pretty simple with the right surgeon


Sup cutie


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2018)

Yil and Milk. Truly the undying favorites of the EOF.


----------



## 0X29Adecay (Dec 26, 2018)

Would this work with a person who is XXYY?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2018)

I just noticed the thread about necrobumping old threads got unpinned recently.

I don't blame anyone, this shit is gold to watch.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 26, 2018)

Chary said:


> Yil and Milk. Truly the undying favorites of the EOF.


But milk is bad for you.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> But milk is bad for you.


So is Yil.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Dec 26, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> But milk is bad for you.



So the “latte” part of your username is bad then. A latte requires milk.


----------



## Itzumi (Dec 26, 2018)

This thread confuses me.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2018)

Itzumi said:


> This thread confuses me.


That is a normal reaction to a Yil thread.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 26, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> So the “latte” part of your username is bad then. A latte requires milk.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Dec 26, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


>



Trying to be funny, being tired and sick at the same time doesnt work very well. I also have no idea how I found that funny eariler. I guess I must have taken too much cold medicine and its getting to my head.


----------



## Itzumi (Dec 26, 2018)

I find it hilarious all the related threads are from the switch section of the forums


----------



## Pandagon (Jan 21, 2019)

Yil said:


> Some minor genetically modification easily done by transmutation.
> Simply said your old body is used to reform the new female body using your own genetic but ditching that Y chromosome. If you have any genetic problem it will remain the same and if not nor will you because simply an X is used. And lots of other benefits.
> Reregistering new identity (along with fingerprints) might be a problem.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I wanna try this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hey I'm interested in this. Do you still want to do this?


----------



## Yun_kun (Jan 21, 2019)

Pandagon said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I wanna try this
> 
> ...


Sure do


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2019)

Pandagon said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I wanna try this
> 
> ...





Yun_kun said:


> Sure do


who are you people and what the hell are you all smoking


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2019)

Loki was able to change his gender and even bear children.


----------



## grey72 (Jan 21, 2019)

OP may not have found a way to turn men into girls but I think they've found the key to EoF immortality


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2019)

grey72 said:


> OP may not have found a way to turn men into girls but I think they've found the key to EoF immortality


That's a rare achievement. A few years ago a man preaching about the dangers of milk also realised this achievement then disappeared.


----------



## grey72 (Jan 21, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> That's a rare achievement. A few years ago a man preaching about the dangers of milk also realised this achievement then disappeared.


The Illuminati got'em
What happened to illuminati memes tho, hardly ever see them these days


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2019)

Still disappointed. Nothing happens despite all the prayers to the 3 goddesses of Hyrule.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh if only I had heard about this magical procedure many years ago I could have saved myself numerous painful operations lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh if only I had heard about this magical procedure many years ago I could have saved myself numerous painful operations lol.


But you can be proud of that pain
Its like women giving birth
They love that kind of pain that people who adopt will never feel


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Still disappointed. Nothing happens despite all the prayers to the 3 goddesses of Hyrule.


That's because you need the Triforce to make your wish come true.


----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2019)

Magical girl transformations vs Milk. EOF battle of the champions.


----------



## Itzumi (Jan 22, 2019)

Chary said:


> Magical girl transformations vs Milk. EOF battle of the champions.


The Smash battle you've all been waiting for...
Stock 2 Lives
No Items
Omega Stage EOF
Who will win?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 22, 2019)

Itzumi said:


> Who will win?



Milk has terrible recovery--it's so bad Lil' Mac looks like Jigglypuff.


----------



## Itzumi (Jan 22, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Milk has terrible recovery--it's so bad Lil' Mac looks like Jigglypuff.


I heard it's Up Smash has a ridiculous hitbox though.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 22, 2019)

Itzumi said:


> I heard it's Up Smash has a ridiculous hitbox though.









I bet that box is ridiculous when you smash it up.


----------



## drenal (Jun 27, 2019)

Can we become a catgirl yet?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> Can we become a catgirl yet?


It's a lost cause, it will never happen ;w;


----------



## grey72 (Jun 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> Can we become a catgirl yet?


Soon, Elon musk willing


----------



## drenal (Jun 27, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> It's a lost cause, it will never happen ;w;


I have accepted this reality


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> I have accepted this reality


I do not accept this reality


----------



## drenal (Jun 27, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I do not accept this reality


"I reject your reality and substitute my own!"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2019)

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/wo...0190616-mdui26uxjfhhfhyxtkhxmwjkd4-story.html


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/wo...0190616-mdui26uxjfhhfhyxtkhxmwjkd4-story.html


Neat


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Neat
> 
> View attachment 171462


It gets better.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> It gets better.
> 
> View attachment 171463


I need a video of that shit


----------



## grey72 (Jun 27, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> It gets better.
> 
> View attachment 171463


It fucking suits him lmao


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 27, 2019)

Who knows, it might be possible to do a full sex conversion in the future. It would need a lot more than just a genital transplant, though.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Who knows, it might be possible to do a full sex conversion in the future. It would need a lot more than just a genital transplant, though.


I'm fully confident anything will be possible in the future. Not only that, but stuff like cat ears, too.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 27, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I'm fully confident anything will be possible in the future. Not only that, but stuff like cat ears, too.


Interesting proposal. IRL catgirls Soon.


----------



## drenal (Jun 27, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I'm fully confident anything will be possible in the future. Not only that, but stuff like cat ears, too.


YES


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I'm fully confident anything will be possible in the future. Not only that, but stuff like cat ears, too.


I hope so


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> YES





VinsCool said:


> I hope so


Personally, I would totally get a tail because of how useful it would be.


----------



## drenal (Jun 27, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Personally, I would totally get a tail because of how useful it would be.


Magical catboy time


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> Magical catboy time


Oh no yes


----------



## grey72 (Jun 27, 2019)

Let's discuss the important stuff
2 ears or 4 ears?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Let's discuss the important stuff
> 2 ears or 4 ears?


----------



## grey72 (Jun 27, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 171488


Good answer


----------



## drenal (Jun 27, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Good answer


Enhanced hearing ability OwO


----------



## grey72 (Jun 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> Enhanced hearing ability OwO


Enhanced pet-ablity UwU


----------



## drenal (Jun 27, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Enhanced pet-ablity UwU


Indeed


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 28, 2019)

drenal said:


> Can we become a catgirl yet?



It was......_you_?

Why......w,,,..WRY!!!!!1!!!111!!

You should have summoned Yil, if anything.

We need to know if Yil is alive....for cat-scientific reasons.


The cats are pregnant, man. What do we do, man?

WE LIVE IN ONE OF _THOSE_ STATES!


----------

